# The Overdue and Traumatic Arrival of my Gorgeous Baby Boy



## rubixcyoob.

I'm going to assume this will be fairly long as there is lots to tell - well to me there is lots :blush: - so I'd make yourself comfortable while reading :coffee:

On Saturday 24th July there were still no signs of my little man coming and he was 1 week over! I had tried everything I could think of and nothing worked - not walking, spicy food, hot baths, nipple massage, sex, nothing! So I was really excited when I went to the toilet around 2pm and seen a tiny amount of reddish jelly and a little blood. I crossed my fingers this would be the start of the my show. Disappointed a couple of hours later when it failed to be what I had hoped for I went back to believing I would be getting induced as planned on Tuesday the 27th July. 

On Saturday night I went to the toilet and wiped and there was just blood and some in the toilet too. I started worrying because blood is never a good sign of anything is it? My dad phoned the labour ward and they told me to come in for checking. I arrived at about 10pm on Saturday night, at which point they hooked me up to a contraction and baby heartbeat monitor. I was on the machine till around half 11, give or take 10 minutes or so. During that time baby's heartbeat was sky high - 170s/180s and I was experiencing regular contractions but could not feel a thing. A gynacologist came and checked my cervix at which point I found out I was 2-3cm dialated and my water has started to leak, but there was no reason for the blood. They decided that it was best for baby if they induced me there and then.

12am Sunday morning I was taken to my delivery room, had my waters broken (they were lightly greeny/brown because baby had pooped inside me!), and set on a hormone drip. At first everything was going fine and the gas and air seemed to be doing the trick. I was off my head and although it didn't stop me feeling the contractions it certainly put my head in another place. I remember giggling at sounding like Darth Vader and trying to speak through the mouthpiece to impersonate him, telling Mark we should be seahorses and all this other weird and wonderful stuff I'm sure people will be able to inform me about.

At around 4am I went into established labour and the pain started to kick in quite severely. I did manage at first and when I got checked I was still only 3cm dialated and getting frustrated at my body's lack of progression. 

From now on things start to get a bit fuzzy with some timings but I do remember all of what happened.

I kept up with the gas and air but finally decided to get an epidural after learning I would not have a massive needle or tube sticking out my back but I would have a small bendy rod stuck up my back and over my shoulder where top ups could be injected into if needed.

After a few hours the pain started to get unbearable so the midwife asked the anethatist to come back and give my epi a top up. After that the pain was reduced slightly and I got checked again. I was around 4cam dialated but the midwife said she could feel something soft and hairless - like a bumcheek. At her request a scan machine was brought down and the baby was checked. I really didn't want a c-section but knew if he was breech I would need one. After looking around my pelvis area with a scanner the screen showed up a little head, but low and behold there was complications. Not only was bubs back to back, but his head was facing the side, meaning that he may never engage or come out naturally.

However, everyone was hopeful that he would turn on his own nearer the time - after all, babys do these things do they not? So we waited with baited breath and again the pain got too much. I could feel every single stab and slice in my back and the lower half of my stomach. THe epi had worked, but only managed to block my pelvic area and the top half of my tummy - nothing else. As the pain got too much I was in distress. My heartbeat was racing and I could barely breathe (apparently the pain was so severe due to babys position). I threw up constantly, even after I recieved the jag in order to make me stop. When I wasn't being sick I was crying and begging to go home, for someone to stop my pain, for anything other than what I was feeling. I just didn't want to survive anymore, because if I weren't alive I wouldn't feel the pain.

At 8am I got checked again and couldn't feel a thing because the pain. I had only progressed to 5cm dialated but apparently my pelvic arch was really small which indicated trouble - along with the fact my cervix was still high up. Again I begged for relief and got my epi topped up for a second time.

As the hours passed the pain got worse - it still hadn't worked! At one point my body went into shock from the pain and I remember feeling like I would pass out. I started shaking from head to toe, had no control over my reactions, my eyes flew into the back of my head, my breathing became really irratic and I was sick. This happened to distress baby even more and a pulse monitor was inserted onto the top of his head vaginally.

Seeing the pain I was in the doctors agreed to giving me one more epi top up, making 4 injections in total - my initial one and my 3 top ups. Any more could have been dangerous for my system. Thankfull this one worked and I managed to fall asleep. Around 11am the midwife checked me and again I was only 5cm dialated. The same thing occured at 12pm. By this point a consultant came in and told me I would not be having a natural birth and needed an emergancy c-section because of babys heartbeat, my cervix and pelvic arch, baby's position etc. so I agreed.

Off I was wheeled to the theatre and prepped for surgery. Once everything was ready OH was allowed in with me and it began. Soon afterwards I heard the first cry of my baby boy, hidden from sight. Then I seen him as they took him over to clean him up and I couldn't speak, couldn't think, couldn't do anything bar look. My baby boy. He was (and is) amazing and beatiful. OH took him and held up, cut the cord and reassured me everything was okay. As they started to stitch me back up all the shock and the feeling of intense pressure caused by fluid pushing into my ribs and the pressure of feeling my insides move around forcefully (as if on their own) got too much for me and I started to go into shock again. This was stopped short by an oxygen mask being placed over my face and concentrating on my two beautiful boys.

Eventually the surgery was over and I was wheeled to recovery. Normally I would be in there for 1 hour and sent up to the post natal ward. By this point everyone had went home because they were tired with promises to return at visiting hours. I was fine by this - both me and baby needed a sleep. So we both fell asleep, cuddling on my bed and awoke 4 hours later in the recovery room. My BP was dangerously low (50/90) although no one could explain why. Around 6ish I was allowed up to the post natal ward and the rest is history.

Now me and my gorgeous boy are at home and I'm proud to say I'm the mummy of a gorgeous, breastfed baby boy.

Joshua David Robertson-Rooney, born at 12.40pm on Sunday 25th July, weighing a whopping 10lbs 8oz. :cloud9:

​


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats :) what a big boy! x


----------



## LovingYou

Well done!! :) congrats <3


----------



## JayeD

Oh wow! What a big baby! Bigger than I was. Congrats on your little boy. I hope he's as beautiful as you always wished he was.


----------



## kmac625

Congrats hun! Sorry your labour and delivery didn't go how you were hoping, but I'm happy to hear that you and baby Joshua are doing great now.


----------



## Natasha2605

Sorry it wasn't the best labour but at least you've got your LO home :) Congrats again xx


----------



## aob1013

Aww congratulations Amy! Wonderful! x


----------



## holly2234

Congratulations :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations!
xx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!


----------



## vhal_x

:hugs: Congratulations, sounded tough (bit of an understatement I think) but I'm sure seeing your LO made it all worth it :hugs:


----------



## RachelRae

Congratulations! What a big boy!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## JASMAK

Congratulations! A bit of an adventure to get him here, but safe and sound...he is here!


----------



## Jem_x3

Congratulations :D He is a big boy and you did so well! I don't know if I would of been able to cope. Hope you're recovering well and enjoying being a mummy! xx


----------



## Neferet

Congratulations! =] 
What a big boy- I bet he's dead cuddley! I thought Ike was big at 8lb14.5oz! =D


----------



## samface182

congrats again amy :hugs:
glad you and little (or should i say, big :haha:) josh are okay
xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Congratulations hun! Sorry to hear his birth was so traumatic by MY GOSH what a beautiful little (or not so little lol) baby boy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats :)


----------



## tiggerlix

omg....you need to be very proud of yourself!! well done hun,and what an amazing size he is.you have done an amazing job.
im so pleased for you everything is all well now,and i wish you the best of health in your recovery.
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats!! xx


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Congrats! =]


----------



## Blob

Congratulations hun sorry it was such an awful time...:hugs:


----------



## MissCurly

I have to say you have done amazingly well! seriously, well done and really hope you recover very quickly and just a big well done!


----------



## divershona

well ive already said it about 5 times but Congratualtions again, sorry that your labour didn't go the way you wanted it too but at least you have earnt one extra mummy badge for it :)


----------



## MissMamma

Congrats Amy :flower: sorry the birth was so traumatic but sounds like you did amazingly well and that your son is totally worth it!
Would love to see some piccies..xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

congratulations!
sorry you had such a rough time x


----------



## Youngling

Congrats
xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats to you :cloud9: what a lil chubster baby boy you have!! 

Sorry your labour didn't go as planned, I hope you are well rested and healing well! 

x x x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Sounds like you handled all really well hun, congrats :hugs:


----------



## Adrienne

Congratulations! Sorry you had a rough labor, but I know it was all worth it once you got to hold your sweet LO. I'm sure he's beautiful.


----------



## jenniferannex

ahww congratulations hun!! sorry to hear you had a hard time! glad your home with you little boy and are both doing well :flower: xxxx


----------



## LeanneS177

congratulations hun!!


----------



## nicholatmn

OMG, I'm so sorry you went through that! I am VERY sorry you went through that. My baby's head was turned to the side and back to back but not like yours, so it only gave me horrible back labor. 
I hope you and baby are doing well! :hugs: xx


----------



## AriannasMama

congrats on your big little boy :)


----------



## happy_mom

Congratulations xxx


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations hun!


----------



## lily123

congratulations hun! sorry you had such a rough labour :( saw your little man's pic on FB and he is just beautiful :cloud9: well done sweetie xx


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations on your big healthy boy!


----------



## SRTBaby

Congratulations, that is a big baby!


----------



## suzanne108

Congratulations xx


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun! Sorry you had such a tough time of things and that it was so traumatic :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations :)


----------



## leo_mummy

congratulations :flower:


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on your little boy. Although his arrival was scary, it's wonderful to know he is safe and sound.


----------



## bklove

how crazy, but you both made it safe and well, and thats the important bit. Congratulations!


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations!


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congrats hunni x


----------



## Cat lady

Wow, what a story!! Huge congrats hun on your big man!!
What a good size!!!
xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## SJR

Congrats! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow a very big boy!! Congratulations x


----------



## ArticBaby

Thank you for sharing your story, Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hun, what a big boy!! xx


----------



## rwhite

Aww congrats, and what a decent size your little man is, I bet he's really gorgeous :hugs: Well done x


----------



## Liney

Ahh congratulations


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations, what a fab weight! Xx


----------



## N474lie

Congrats hun! Another person having a 10lb Baby! xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congratulations xxxxxxxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations!!!


----------

